# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  احب الكلام الى الله عزوجل بعد القران

## بشر الحافي

احب الكلام الى الله عز وجل بعد القرآنالحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده وعلى الع وصحبه واتباعه الى يوم الدين اما بعد .....
ثبت في صحيح مسلم عَنْ سَمُرَةَ بْنِ جُنْدَبٍ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: " أَحَبُّ الْكَلَامِ إِلَى اللهِ أَرْبَعٌ: سُبْحَانَ اللهِ، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ، وَلَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللهُ، وَاللهُ أَكْبَرُ. لَا يَضُرُّكَ بِأَيِّهِنَّ بَدَأْتَ "
وفي اثر اخر (( افضل الكلام بعد القرآن اربع وهن من القران : سبحان الله ، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ، وَلَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللهُ، وَاللهُ أَكْبَرُ)) اورده ابن القيم في الوابل الصيب .
وفي اثر آخر ((افضل الكلام ما اصطفى الله لملائكته : سبحان الله وبحمده )) رواه مسلم 
وفي الصحيحين عَنْ أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: " كَلِمَتَانِ خَفِيفَتَانِ عَلَى اللِّسَانِ، ثَقِيلَتَانِ فِي الْمِيزَانِ، حَبِيبَتَانِ إِلَى الرَّحْمَنِ: سُبْحَانَ اللهِ وَبِحَمْدِهِ، سُبْحَانَ اللهِ الْعَظِيمِ "
قال الحافظ ابن حجر في الفتح (سبحان الله) يعني تنزيه الله عما لا يليق به من كل نقص ، فيلزم نفي الشريك والصاحبة والولد وجميع الرذائل ويطلق التسبيح ويراد به جميع الفاظ الذكر .
قال العلامة ابن عثيمين (سبحان الله) تنزيه الله عن النقص ومشابهة المخلوقين وعن العيب في صفاته (سبحانه) (التفسير الثمين) ،
وفي الحديث الذي رواه البخاري في صحيحه من حديث ابي هريرة (رضي الله عنه) قال :قال  " مَنْ قَالَ: سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ وَبِحَمْدِهِ، فِي يَوْمٍ مِائَةَ مَرَّةٍ، حُطَّتْ خَطَايَاهُ، وَإِنْ كَانَتْ مِثْلَ زَبَدِ البَحْرِ "
قال النووي ان الافضل ان يقول ذلك متوالياً في اول النهار واول الليل أ.ه
وعن أَبِي هُرَيْرَةَ، قَالَ: قَالَ رَسُولُ اللهِ صَلَّى اللهُ عَلَيْهِ وَسَلَّمَ: «لَأَنْ أَقُولَ سُبْحَانَ اللهِ، وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ، وَلَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا اللهُ، وَاللهُ أَكْبَرُ، أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِمَّا طَلَعَتْ عَلَيْهِ الشَّمْسُ» رواه مسلم .
قال تعالى : ((وَالذَّاكِرِينَ اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا وَالذَّاكِرَاتِ أَعَدَّ اللَّهُ لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةً وَأَجْرًا عَظِيمًا)) (الاحزاب)
قال العلامة السعدي في تفسيره :
(({وَالذَّاكِرِي  َ اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا} أي: (3) في أكثر الأوقات، خصوصًا أوقات الأوراد المقيدة، كالصباح والمساء، وأدبار الصلوات المكتوبات {وَالذَّاكِرَات  }
{أَعَدَّ اللَّهُ لَهُمْ} أي: لهؤلاء الموصوفين بتلك الصفات الجميلة، والمناقب الجليلة، التي هي، ما بين اعتقادات، وأعمال قلوب، وأعمال جوارح، وأقوال لسان، ونفع متعد وقاصر، وما بين أفعال الخير، وترك الشر، الذي من قام بهن، فقد قام بالدين كله، ظاهره وباطنه، بالإسلام والإيمان والإحسان.
فجازاهم على عملهم " بِالْمَغْفِرَةِ " لذنوبهم، لأن الحسنات يذهبن السيئات. {وَأَجْرًا عَظِيمًا} لا يقّدر قدره، إلا الذي أعطاه، مما لا عين رأت، ولا أذن سمعت، ولا خطر على قلب بشر، نسأل الله أن يجعلنا منهم.
قال الحسن :اذا كان يوم القيامة نادى منادٍ : سيعلم اهلُ الجمع من اولى بالكرم اين الذين كانت ((تَتَجَافَى جُنُوبُهُمْ عَنِ الْمَضَاجِعِ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنْفِقُونَ)) السجدة ، قال : فيقومون فيتخطون رقاب الناس . قال : ثم ينادي منادي : سيعلم الجمع من اولى بالكرم ، اين الذين كانت ((لَا تُلْهِيهِمْ تِجَارَةٌ وَلَا بَيْعٌ عَنْ ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ)) النور ، قال فيقومون فيتخطون رقاب الناس ، قال ثم ينادي منادٍ : سيعلم اهل الجمع من اولى بالكرم ، اين الحمَّادون لله على كل حال ؟ قال : فيقومون وهم كثير ، ثم تكون التبِعةُ والحسابُ فيمن بقي .(رواه البيهقي في شعب الايمان، واورده ابن القيم في الوابل الصيب).
اذا مرضــــــــنـــ  ـا تــــداويــــــ  ــــــــنــــــ  ـــا بــــــذكـــــر  كـم
فنـــــــتـــــ  ـرُكُ الــــــــــذكـ  ـر احــــــــيــــ  ـانــــاً فنـنـتــَكــــس  ُ

----------

